# i might just give up the slingshot



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

leaving work today i had the dumbest pigeon ever fly right at me i caught it in flyight it losest its head they guys at work now ccall me great white hunter


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice shot! Is that bad they call you that?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me understand what happened here. Did you catch it by hand, bat it out of the air ... or did you hit it with your slingshot?

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

caught it in my hands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> caught it in my hands


Just do it five times in a row, and we will know it is skill, not luck ...
















Man, you gotta learn to do that with bigger game ... like a deer ...

Well, all joking aside ... I hope you made the most of it with your mates! Gotta keep your reputation up ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha ha ha. My younger brother and I were waiting for mum at the doctors once when we were little kids. We were playing on a slide when a magpie started swooping us. The buggers WILL peck your head and can draw blood. So the thing swooped my bro (always from behind) as he was about to go down the slide, he heard it comming and lashed out collecting it fair in the head! Down it came with a crash and tumble. I just stood there in shock but being the ultimate in cool and collected he sent himself down the slide not even bothering to look at the dazed maggie lolling about in the leaves.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I knew a nice old man i used to shoot whith who was trimming his head and as he stood up a sparrow flew into him forhead breaking it's neck.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice catch...







.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Need to get you a pith helmet and a huge moustache!

Impressive catch, I read at first that you had shot its head off mid-flight. And now I am not sure which is more impressive. I think catching it probably lol!

Well done sir.

Eddie.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Base ball _ birdball pich that thanggg haha


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

To complete the picture you have to dispatch it with your mouth, gut it with your teeth and then eat it raw. And cackle.


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

Na he fuddy about the guts


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i shot a bird in the head with a huge rock once and it went flying lol


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I went hunting with the Aeta tribespeople in the Philippine jungle. There was a kingfisher sleeping in a tree. While I was reaching for my slingshot, a boy picked up a stick and beaned it. Sadly there's not much meat on a kingfisher and in retrospect I would rather it had gone free.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice


----------

